# Zio



## Don1

Ciao a tutti ... 
spero di non uscire dalle linee guida del forum. Ho un dubbio linguistico sullo slittamento semantico della parola zio. 

Per zio... i ragazzi nella lingua quotidiana lo usano come sinonimo di amico, amico caro e stretto. Ciò è vero sia per l'area cagliaritana ma credo stia prendendo piede anche in altre regioni. Mi è capitato di seguire una celebre trasmissione televisiva in cui ragazzi per lo più adolescenti usavano il termine con questa accezione. A milano è usatissimo come variante di fratello, frà ... 

Dato che ad oggi non ho trovato nessuna ufficializzazione lessicografica; vorrei sapere se si tratta solo di un banale regionalismo dell'area cagliaritana o si sta consolidando anche sul territorio. Variante più comune del termine è "fratello", parola entrata nel gergo e proveniente probabilmente dai neri d'America che vivendo in comunità proprie si identificavano con il termine fratello. La parola è stata poi importata grazie a vari fenomeni tra cui il rap. 
Il problema è che non riesco a trovare una medesima spiegazione per Zio! 
In parte il De Mauro (GRADIT) mi è venuto in aiuto segnalando Zio sia usato nel meridione come titolo di rispetto che si da a uomini anziani o religiosi!!! 

Pero il dubbio è aperto...

Aggiungo che ad esempio il Devoto -Oli non perde occasione di spiegare il termine fratello ... presentandolo con l'accezione di compagno. 
Tuttavia non riesco a trovare nulla su una possibile spiegazione di Zio come amico fraterno.


----------



## giginho

A Torino e dintorni non è usato se non per fare il verso e prendere in giro i milanesi che, a quanto sembra, ne abusano (per milanesi intendo i milanesi teenager).

Per quanto mi riguarda nella zona di Torino questo scellerato uso di zio non è ancora arrivato.

Diverso è invece il discorso di chiamare zio l'amico più anziano del gruppo. Quello, a quanto posso riscontrare, a Torino è abbastanza usato e si scrive con la "Z" maiuscola proprio ad indicare un soprannome e non un grado di parentela.

Ciao!


----------



## Don1

*O*k grazie ... 
*I*n ogni caso continuo a cercare una possibile indicazione etimologica!!!


----------



## Nino83

Anch'io penso che si tratti di regionalismo, al pari di _vez/vecho_ (Emilia Romagna, Veneto), _compare_ (Sicilia, sud in generale). 
Aggiungo che mi è sconosciuto l'uso del termine _zio_ come titolo di rispetto (parlo per la Sicilia).


----------



## francisgranada

Dalle mie parti "zio/zia" si usa da parte dei bambini anche per indicare una persona adulta (o vecchia) in generale, praticamente nel senso di "signore". Per esempio "Zio, non sa che ora è?" o "Quello zio mi ha sgridato ..."  

Non esiste un uso simile in italiano oppure da qualche parte (regione) in Italia?


----------



## Indio_24_az

in alcune regioni del sud si chiama "zio", di norma col nome a seguire ad esempio "zio Luca", non per indicare una parentela, ma il fatto che un amico di famiglia è talmente "di famiglia", che quasi lo si fa diventare un parente


----------



## Don1

Indio_24_az said:


> in alcune regioni del sud si chiama "zio", di norma col nome a seguire ad esempio "zio Luca", non per indicare una parentela, ma il fatto che un amico di famiglia è talmente "di famiglia", che quasi lo si fa diventare un parente



Questo mi fa pensare -seppur ipoteticamente- che ci sia o esista una forma seppur regionale o fuori d'uso che riporti Zio all'accezione di parente o stretto confidente!!! Da qui sarebbe più semplice uno slittamento semantico in tal senso. 

Domani vedrò che cosa propone il Tommaseo e l'Alberti di Villanova.


----------



## Odysseus54

Mai sentito, in Italia.  

Potrebbe essere un prestito dallo spagnolo ?


----------



## doloress

Si credo che effettivamente sia un prestito dallo spagnolo perché una volta parlando con alcuni miei amici spagnoli mi hanno confermato che anche loro usano il termine 'tio' = 'zio' come intercalare col significato di 'amico/fratello'.

Ho anche trovato questo lungo articolo tratto dall'enciclopedia Treccani in cui si parla del 'gergo giovanile' e dei termini importati dallo slang del rap, anche quelli ispanici, tra cui appunto 'tio'.

http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/scritto_e_parlato/lingua_giovani03.html


----------



## Don1

Si ho letto l'articolo. In ogni caso lo Zingarelli 2013 forse ci viene in aiuto. Il lemma presenta una piccola aggiunta: "titolo di rispetto dato alle persone anziane, anche sconosciute ...". Questo anche sconosciute benchè non risolva il problema avvicina parecchio il significato a quello dato nel linguaggio giovanile. 
Che dite? Sto forzando troppo?


----------



## bubu7

Ciao *Don1*.

L’accezione è riportata nel secondo aggiornamento del GRADIT (_Nuove parole italiane dell’uso_, 2007) ed è marcata come di Basso Uso e _gergale _(non sono segnalate restrizioni diatopiche):



> *zio*: nel linguaggio giovanile, amico, compare specialmente più esperto o maggiore di età.




Non vedo elementi sufficienti per ipotizzare una derivazione dallo spagnolo (l’articolo sul linguaggio giovanile del sito Treccani parla dell’uso del termine spagnolo _tìo_ ‘zio’ e non dell’adozione dell’accezione che ci interessa).

Comunque anche nello spagnolo è presente un’accezione analoga per il termine _tìo_ ‘zio’, come risulta dalla consultazione del Dizionario in rete sul sito della Real Academia Española (s. v. _tìo_, acc. 8: ‘appellativo per designare un amico o compagno’). L’accezione è definita colloquiale e popolare.


----------



## dragonseven

Confermo che dalle mie parti è usatissimo e non solo dai giovanissimi nell'espressione "Bella (_intercalare_) Zio (_confidenziale_),..." (vedi e senti J-Ax, Articolo31, rapper e, diciamo, diversamente giovane che lo usa più di 'fratello'). 
Nel chiedere spiegazioni a chi lo usa la maggioranza risponde che proviene dallo spagnolo e un'altra parte riferisce che è più comodo e fico di 'fratello'.
'Fra'' è perlopiù usato in riferimento a coloro con cui si è passata assieme la naja.

P.S.: 'Zio' me lo sono sentito dire varie volte e ci tengo a precisare che l'ho sempre rifiutato facendolo notare a chi me lo rivolgeva aggiungendo di non ridirmelo più, personalmente non l'ho mai usato.
Il tutto senza cattiveria né arrabbiature, capisco benissimo il suo uso tra coloro che lo adoperano, ma mi dà semplicemente fastidio quando lo rivolgono a me; e comunque in generale è una moda che non mi piace, lo reputo denigratorio, infantile e ignorante.
Mia opinione chiaramente.


----------



## hakdz

Anche secondo me si tratta di un uso importato dallo spagnolo (forse a causa dei grossi flussi di scambio via Erasmus e vacanze seguiti alla fine del franchismo). Lo indica. secondo me, il registro colloquiale e la diffusione soprattutto giovanile e recente (oltre al fatto che, di conseguenza, i diizonari non si sono ancora del tutto adeguati). Empiricamente e nel mio piccolo, comunque, io l´ho registrato come molto più comune in persone e gruppi che avevano contatti stabili colla Spagna.


----------



## paloled

la risposta e molto semplice, zio e molto facile e veloce da pronunciare.


----------



## ohbice

Più facile di Terenzio? 
Scusami paloled ma trovo la tua risposta strampalata (e la mia o.t.)


----------



## symposium

Non sono sicurissimo che l'uso di "zio" come appellativo derivi dallo spagnolo: da quel che ricordo "tìo/tìa" sono usati in spagnolo, oltre che col senso proprio, col significato di "tizio/tizia" (tra l'altro, per quanto cerchi di evitare i giovani, non mi sembra che si usi anche al femminile per rivolgersi alle ragazze). Sarà una moda, messa in giro da qualcuno a Milano, ripresa da qualche cantante finto-giovane che l'ha fatta diventare popolare fra i ragazzini. Probabilmente fra dieci anni non si sentirà più...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Don1 said:


> Per zio... i ragazzi nella lingua quotidiana lo usano come sinonimo di amico, amico caro e stretto. Ciò è vero sia per l'area cagliaritana ma credo stia prendendo piede anche in altre regioni. Mi è capitato di seguire una celebre trasmissione televisiva in cui ragazzi per lo più adolescenti usavano il termine con questa accezione. A milano è usatissimo come variante di fratello, frà ...



In Sardegna non l'ho mai sentito usare come sinonimo di amico però non abito a Cagliari ma al capo opposto dell'isola, sarà una cosa tipica di Cagliari.


----------

